
Razer’s first ultrabook wants to be your only gaming PC - vvanders
http://www.theverge.com/2016/1/6/10719182/razer-blade-stealth-ultrabook-specs-price-ces-2016
======
xeroaura
Curious on battery life since the battery (45 Wh) is smaller than other
comparable laptops. Wish there was a 16GB RAM option.

Price is $999 for lowest configuration (QHD + 128GB) going up $200 for each
upgrade (256GB, then screen, then 512GB), so it seems reasonable for the
cheaper models I think. No tax in some states unlike most other laptop
companies/Microsoft Store.

Here's a quick list of specs from Razer's sites:

\- 12.5-inch IGZO QuadHD (2,560 x 1,440 / 70% Adobe RBG) or UHD (3840 x 2160 /
100% Adobe RBG) resolution touchscreen

\- Intel HD Graphics 520

\- Intel Core i7-6500U

\- 8GB of RAM

\- 128GB/256GB PCIe M.2 (QuadHD display model)

\- 256GB/512GB PCIe M.2 (Ultra HD display model)

\- Chroma-lit keyboard (Individual RGB per key according to theverge article)

\- 0.52-inches thick

\- 2.75 pounds

\- Two USB 3.0 ports

\- USB-C Thunderbolt 3 port

\- One combo headphone/microphone port (like the single port ones in Macbooks)

